# Anyone Familiar with This Breeder?



## heartmadeforyou

Hi all. I'm a new forum member and will soon be Maltese-owned :biggrin: 

The background: We adopted a mini American Eskimo (Maggie) last June and she had been abused and traumatized. Many hours of training and love were spent with her, but we were unable to get past her aggression issues. Unfortunately she has bitten twice in the last two months (adult and child) and she will have to be euthanized tomorrow morning. Needless to say we have been miserable since last Thursday when the most recent bite incident occured. The only time I stop crying is when researching for a new dog. I am a professional machine quilter and work from my home studio, so I really have enjoyed having my canine companion, but it has been stressful with her personality and visiting customers.

The future: We plan on driving to Texas (from Iowa) this weekend to pick-up a 9-month-old male puppy from Dale Martenson (Cherub Maltese) and I just can't wait! He assures me that the pup is well socialized. As you can imagine we are heartbroken at the loss of Maggie and I expect that the sweetness of a new Malt baby will enrich our home and family.

Are any of you familiar with this breeder? www.cherubmaltese.com Jane and Dale Martenson are the breeders and I've seen posts online of them showing at Westminster, but they are not on the AKC Breeders by State list. I would appreciate any info or experiences had by members of the forum.

Thank you!
Miki
Marion, IA


----------



## heartmadeforyou

> Are any of you familiar with this breeder? www.cherubmaltese.com Jane and Dale Martenson are the breeders and I've seen posts online of them showing at Westminster, but they are not on the AKC Breeders by State list. I would appreciate any info or experiences had by members of the forum.
> 
> _Make that AMA Breeders by State list. Sorry, rookie mistake!
> 
> Miki_


----------



## joe

please only reply if you have first hand experience with the breeder, do not make speculative posts or post anything based on "what you have heard"

heartmadeforyou - I would encorage you to research any breeder by doing searches here, on google, consider what is on or not on the AMA list, AKC list and any violations on each and every breeder you consider

thanks


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I know Dale very, very well. He's been a friend for more than 25 years. He is actually the #1 Japanese Chin breeder in the US ad Chins are his passiion. His mother started the Cherub Maltese line but passed away about 2-3 years ago and Dale has tried to continue her breeding program. I would guess, but this is only a guess, that his mother was a member of the American Maltese Association, but since Dale is so very actively involved in the Chins (as well as handling), I would guess that he and his wife have never joined AMA.

Dale is a top show breeder and handler and has great ethics and integrity. Although I am not familiar with the Cherub Maltese line, per se, I can give nothing but praise for Dale. He is all about improving the breed, both in temperment and health, and he would stand behind any of his dogs. As a show breeder, I know that his dogs would be very well socialized prior to going to their new home.

I would not hesitate in getting a puppy from him.


----------



## Cosy

I believe it was his wife's mother's maltese they inherited. I did look at some of his puppies one time (in person) but opted not to buy.

There are some great breeders on the AMA list from Texas. Why not try them?

_*Edited by Admin/Mod team to comply with "rules" at top of this thread.*_


Sorry. I'll correct myself. Jane told me it was her mother, twice over time. Just relaying my first hand info. 
I'm also adding the memoriam link to Connie Heman so you can see Jane is her daughter. http://cherubmaltese.com/memory.htm


----------



## Starsmom

They are mentioned on Gumwood Kennel (Vicky Welch's) website as finishing one of her pups - 

From the Gumwood website:

_Champion Gumwood's Hamlet_<span style="color:#8b0000">_Thank you to Dale and Jane Martenson for the outstanding job of finishing Hamlet's Championship from the puppy class! Hamlet was always first place in his class. A real "blue ribbon" dog! He has big expressive eyes, a great baby doll face, and what a personality----he really seems to sparkle. The judges complemented Hamlet on his great movement and soundness. Hamlet weighs 5 lbs.

_</span>Beautiful pups!


----------



## Cosy

Sorry. I corrected my post above. I didn't mean to make it sound like it wasn't first hand information.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Sorry, you're right -- it was Dale's mother-in-law (Jane's mother) that started Cherub.

In any event, they aren't BYB or a puppymill, imo.


----------



## coco

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ May 19 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778596


> Sorry, you're right -- it was Dale's mother-in-law (Jane's mother) that started Cherub.
> 
> In any event, they aren't BYB or a puppymill, imo.[/B]


So, to get this in my head correctly, you only really know them as a Chin breeder, not as a Maltese breeder. You are really only offering your opinion on that part, correct? Someone who has actually seen their Malts might be a better person to answer this situation??? 

Just a matter of discussion here...That's allowed correct? I'm not offering any advice, just asking questions. If not, I feel sure I'll be censored. Don't most show breeders only breed and show one breed of dogs? Is he showing Maltese? If not, then how can he be considered a reputable show breeder of Maltese just because he is breeding dogs his MIL used to breed? I have no inside information about this person, be it Japanese Chin or Maltese, but I don't see how being a reputable Chin breeder makes a reputable Maltese breeder. And, that, my friends, is just my humble opinon. :huh:


----------



## aggiemom99

QUOTE (Coco @ May 19 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778602


> QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ May 19 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778596





> Sorry, you're right -- it was Dale's mother-in-law (Jane's mother) that started Cherub.
> 
> In any event, they aren't BYB or a puppymill, imo.[/B]


So, to get this in my head correctly, you only really know them as a Chin breeder, not as a Maltese breeder. You are really only offering your opinion on that part, correct? Someone who has actually seen their Malts might be a better person to answer this situation??? 

Just a matter of discussion here...That's allowed correct? I'm not offering any advice, just asking questions. If not, I feel sure I'll be censored. Don't most show breeders only breed and show one breed of dogs? Is he showing Maltese? If not, then how can he be considered a reputable show breeder of Maltese just because he is breeding dogs his MIL used to breed? I have no inside information about this person, be it Japanese Chin or Maltese, but I don't see how being a reputable Chin breeder makes a reputable Maltese breeder. And, that, my friends, is just my humble opinon. :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I actually met Dale at the Centex Kennel Club Dog show in Belton Tx, Nov 2008. I was introduced to him by Tonia. He was visiting with both my breeders. I saw him showing his maltese at the show although Tonia's Smarty won BOB.


----------



## coco

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ May 19 2009, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778608


> QUOTE (Coco @ May 19 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778602





> QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ May 19 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778596





> Sorry, you're right -- it was Dale's mother-in-law (Jane's mother) that started Cherub.
> 
> In any event, they aren't BYB or a puppymill, imo.[/B]


So, to get this in my head correctly, you only really know them as a Chin breeder, not as a Maltese breeder. You are really only offering your opinion on that part, correct? Someone who has actually seen their Malts might be a better person to answer this situation??? 

Just a matter of discussion here...That's allowed correct? I'm not offering any advice, just asking questions. If not, I feel sure I'll be censored. Don't most show breeders only breed and show one breed of dogs? Is he showing Maltese? If not, then how can he be considered a reputable show breeder of Maltese just because he is breeding dogs his MIL used to breed? I have no inside information about this person, be it Japanese Chin or Maltese, but I don't see how being a reputable Chin breeder makes a reputable Maltese breeder. And, that, my friends, is just my humble opinon. :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I actually met Dale at the Centex Kennel Club Dog show in Belton Tx, Nov 2008. I was introduced to him by Tonia. He was visiting with both my breeders. I saw him showing his maltese at the show although Tonia's Smarty won BOB.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just curious. Did his win anything?  Good to know he's also showing Maltese. Where is Belton, TX? I live in Texas, and I'm not familiar with it. Thanks!


----------



## aggiemom99

QUOTE (Coco @ May 19 2009, 10:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778612


> QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ May 19 2009, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778608





> QUOTE (Coco @ May 19 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778602





> QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ May 19 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778596





> Sorry, you're right -- it was Dale's mother-in-law (Jane's mother) that started Cherub.
> 
> In any event, they aren't BYB or a puppymill, imo.[/B]


So, to get this in my head correctly, you only really know them as a Chin breeder, not as a Maltese breeder. You are really only offering your opinion on that part, correct? Someone who has actually seen their Malts might be a better person to answer this situation??? 

Just a matter of discussion here...That's allowed correct? I'm not offering any advice, just asking questions. If not, I feel sure I'll be censored. Don't most show breeders only breed and show one breed of dogs? Is he showing Maltese? If not, then how can he be considered a reputable show breeder of Maltese just because he is breeding dogs his MIL used to breed? I have no inside information about this person, be it Japanese Chin or Maltese, but I don't see how being a reputable Chin breeder makes a reputable Maltese breeder. And, that, my friends, is just my humble opinon. :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I actually met Dale at the Centex Kennel Club Dog show in Belton Tx, Nov 2008. I was introduced to him by Tonia. He was visiting with both my breeders. I saw him showing his maltese at the show although Tonia's Smarty won BOB.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just curious. Did his win anything?  Good to know he's also showing Maltese. Where is Belton, TX? I live in Texas, and I'm not familiar with it. Thanks!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Mary Ann. I will answer you in pm so I do not mess up this thread.


----------



## Starsmom

Belton is SW of Temple - about 12-15 miles on I35


----------



## jmm

It is not that unusual for a breeder to have 2 breeds. Maltese and Yorkies are commonly seen in the same kennel. I have a friend who breeds labs and beagles...and is very reputable. Showing and breeding 2 breeds does not indicate the breeder is not responsible. You have to go further and do more homework.


----------



## Tina

Dale is a good breeder. He shows his MIL's Maltese (deceased). I've shown against him. He would be okay to buy a puppy from. His Maltese are nice looking dogs. I think it is a nice tribute that her daughter Jane and Dale are doing for her. 

Tina


----------



## coco

QUOTE (JMM @ May 19 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778626


> It is not that unusual for a breeder to have 2 breeds. Maltese and Yorkies are commonly seen in the same kennel. I have a friend who breeds labs and beagles...and is very reputable. Showing and breeding 2 breeds does not indicate the breeder is not responsible. You have to go further and do more homework.[/B]


I just know my breeder is so involved in breeding and showing her Maltese, as well as being involved in rescues in her area, that she has no time to show or breed other breeds. I'm not interested in more homework, but thanks for the advice. I'll just take your word for it. Seems to me that most of the really great Maltese breeders are only interested in one breed. If that's not so of some, so be it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

QUOTE (Coco @ May 19 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778634


> QUOTE (JMM @ May 19 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778626





> It is not that unusual for a breeder to have 2 breeds. Maltese and Yorkies are commonly seen in the same kennel. I have a friend who breeds labs and beagles...and is very reputable. Showing and breeding 2 breeds does not indicate the breeder is not responsible. You have to go further and do more homework.[/B]


I just know my breeder is so involved in breeding and showing her Maltese, as well as being involved in rescues in her area, that she has no time to show or breed other breeds. I'm not interested in more homework, but thanks for the advice. I'll just take your word for it. Seems to me that most of the really great Maltese breeders are only interested in one breed. If that's not so of some, so be it.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I've also seen many show breeders who are reputable who are involved in more than one breed. As long as they are contributing in a positive way to whatever breed they happen to have, then hey, more power to them. Personally, i have my hands full with maltese!


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (Tina @ May 19 2009, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778630


> Dale is a good breeder. He shows his MIL's Maltese (deceased). I've shown against him. He would be okay to buy a puppy from. His Maltese are nice looking dogs. I think it is a nice tribute that her daughter Jane and Dale are doing for her.
> 
> Tina[/B]


I thought Connie Hemen didn't show much at all.


----------



## coco

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ May 19 2009, 11:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778640


> QUOTE (Coco @ May 19 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778634





> QUOTE (JMM @ May 19 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778626





> It is not that unusual for a breeder to have 2 breeds. Maltese and Yorkies are commonly seen in the same kennel. I have a friend who breeds labs and beagles...and is very reputable. Showing and breeding 2 breeds does not indicate the breeder is not responsible. You have to go further and do more homework.[/B]


I just know my breeder is so involved in breeding and showing her Maltese, as well as being involved in rescues in her area, that she has no time to show or breed other breeds. I'm not interested in more homework, but thanks for the advice. I'll just take your word for it. Seems to me that most of the really great Maltese breeders are only interested in one breed. If that's not so of some, so be it.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I've also seen many show breeders who are reputable who are involved in more than one breed. As long as they are contributing in a positive way to whatever breed they happen to have, then hey, more power to them. Personally, i have my hands full with maltese!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Who, Stacey? I'm curious.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

QUOTE (Coco @ May 19 2009, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778642


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ May 19 2009, 11:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778640





> QUOTE (Coco @ May 19 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778634





> QUOTE (JMM @ May 19 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778626





> It is not that unusual for a breeder to have 2 breeds. Maltese and Yorkies are commonly seen in the same kennel. I have a friend who breeds labs and beagles...and is very reputable. Showing and breeding 2 breeds does not indicate the breeder is not responsible. You have to go further and do more homework.[/B]


I just know my breeder is so involved in breeding and showing her Maltese, as well as being involved in rescues in her area, that she has no time to show or breed other breeds. I'm not interested in more homework, but thanks for the advice. I'll just take your word for it. Seems to me that most of the really great Maltese breeders are only interested in one breed. If that's not so of some, so be it.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I've also seen many show breeders who are reputable who are involved in more than one breed. As long as they are contributing in a positive way to whatever breed they happen to have, then hey, more power to them. Personally, i have my hands full with maltese!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Who, Stacey? I'm curious.
[/B][/QUOTE]

There are multiple breeders that I show with in california who are actively involved in more than one breed. As I think Tina said, having yorkies and maltese are common.


----------



## Tina

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 19 2009, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778641


> QUOTE (Tina @ May 19 2009, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778630





> Dale is a good breeder. He shows his MIL's Maltese (deceased). I've shown against him. He would be okay to buy a puppy from. His Maltese are nice looking dogs. I think it is a nice tribute that her daughter Jane and Dale are doing for her.
> 
> Tina[/B]


I thought Connie Hemen didn't show much at all. 

[/B][/QUOTE]

When I first started in Maltese, (2000) Connie Hemen had dogs in the ring. Her SIL, Dale, was showing for her. I showed against him while she was living at least 3 times. Once in Shawnee, OK. (He barely beat me). He showed in Kansas City, MO. and he showed again in Topeka, KS. 
There are Cherub Maltese in the ring this past weekend. He isn't showing them all, but other's have purchased from him and are winning in the ring. He has helped newbies get started with good Maltese. I did not have the priviledge to meet Connie Hemen. http://www.onofrio.com/execpgm/WBSRSELECT?SHOW=COTD161114 click on Maltese

There are lots and I mean lots of breeders' who have more than one breed. I don't. I can barely keep my Maltese going let alone another breed ($). As someone mentioned it is mostly people with Maltese and Yorkies. They show both breeds. Dale has Japanese Chin and they (he and Jane) have Maltese. Not unheard of. It's not a bad thing. They have a few of each breed. Mostly they have girls and breed to other people's males. 


Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese

QUOTE (Tina @ May 19 2009, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778646


> QUOTE (Cosy @ May 19 2009, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778641





> QUOTE (Tina @ May 19 2009, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778630





> Dale is a good breeder. He shows his MIL's Maltese (deceased). I've shown against him. He would be okay to buy a puppy from. His Maltese are nice looking dogs. I think it is a nice tribute that her daughter Jane and Dale are doing for her.
> 
> Tina[/B]


I thought Connie Hemen didn't show much at all. 

[/B][/QUOTE]

When I first started in Maltese, (2000) Connie Hemen had dogs in the ring. Her SIL, Dale, was showing for her. I showed against him while she was living at least 3 times. Once in Shawnee, OK. (He barely beat me). He showed in Kansas City, MO. and he showed again in Topeka, KS. 
There are Cherub Maltese in the ring this past weekend. He isn't showing them all, but other's have purchased from him and are winning in the ring. He has helped newbies get started with good Maltese. I did not have the priviledge to meet Connie Hemen. http://www.onofrio.com/execpgm/WBSRSELECT?SHOW=COTD161114 click on Maltese

There are lots and I mean lots of breeders' who have more than one breed. I don't. I can barely keep my Maltese going let alone another breed ($). As someone mentioned it is mostly people with Maltese and Yorkies. They show both breeds. Dale has Japanese Chin and they (he and Jane) have Maltese. Not unheard of. It's not a bad thing. They have a few of each breed. Mostly they have girls and breed to other people's males. 


Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, it's not a bad thing. I also can only keep up with maltese (and live in a residential neighborhood so the last thing I could do is get involved in another breed) but it sure doesn't mean red flags are being thrown up because people are involved in multiple breeds. The same rules apply - Are they breeding to better the breed or just to have puppies?


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Again, if you read my post, I stated that I was not familiar with Cherub Maltese, per se, but that I have known Dale personally for many, many years and, imo, he is an ethical breeder and a person of integrity who believes in bettering the breed (whatever breed it may be).

The person that is asking, is looking for a well socialized pet puppy and not a show furbutt. I know Dale and I know that he stands behind his dogs.

As far as having more than 1 breed, I know several breeders that have more than 1 breed. When I was breeding and showing Lhasas, I also bred and showed some Shih Tzus. Just an example.


----------



## coco

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ May 20 2009, 12:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778645


> QUOTE (Coco @ May 19 2009, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778642





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ May 19 2009, 11:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778640





> QUOTE (Coco @ May 19 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778634





> QUOTE (JMM @ May 19 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778626





> It is not that unusual for a breeder to have 2 breeds. Maltese and Yorkies are commonly seen in the same kennel. I have a friend who breeds labs and beagles...and is very reputable. Showing and breeding 2 breeds does not indicate the breeder is not responsible. You have to go further and do more homework.[/B]


I just know my breeder is so involved in breeding and showing her Maltese, as well as being involved in rescues in her area, that she has no time to show or breed other breeds. I'm not interested in more homework, but thanks for the advice. I'll just take your word for it. Seems to me that most of the really great Maltese breeders are only interested in one breed. If that's not so of some, so be it.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I've also seen many show breeders who are reputable who are involved in more than one breed. As long as they are contributing in a positive way to whatever breed they happen to have, then hey, more power to them. Personally, i have my hands full with maltese!
[/B][/QUOTE]



Who, Stacey? I'm curious.
[/B][/QUOTE]

There are multiple breeders that I show with in california who are actively involved in more than one breed. As I think Tina said, having yorkies and maltese are common.
[/B][/QUOTE]

But whom? Stacey, I could have shown Coco, but more likely than not, I would not have won. I'm not into that at this point. She's spayed anyway, so it is really a moot issue. I'm just curious which of the good, reputable Maltese show breeders show more than one breed? Do they win? Anyone can show a dog, doesn't mean they'll be successful with it. Do they have multiple dogs of the same breed at one show so so their points are against their own dogs? I'm really curious, as the breeders with which I'm aware only show one breed. Sound extremely expensive and time consuming to me. I know from having shown horses how much all this can cost.  I don't mean to sound like I know all Maltese breeders. I certainly don't. I'm just very curious, as I am sort of aware of the cost of breeding, travel, handling, advertising, etc, of showing. Just showing a dog does not make their breeding practices successful or particularly good. That is NOT directed by any means. It is just a question. This is a very informative thread for me. I guess I have strayed off the original topic, but I'm very curious about this.


----------



## tamizami

I know at least one AMA member that breeds and shows (quite successfully) maltese and yorkies. I'm sure it affects the number of dogs they can own of each breed, but many of the local breeders here work with each other to outcross quite a bit. The grooming is very similar for both breeds. And she believes each of their respective temperaments compliment the other. I don't see it as unusual at all, but maybe a breeder can comment?


----------



## bellaratamaltese

QUOTE (tamizami @ May 20 2009, 12:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778664


> I know at least one AMA member that breeds and shows (quite successfully) maltese and yorkies. I'm sure it affects the number of dogs they can own of each breed, but many of the local breeders here work with each other to outcross quite a bit. The grooming is very similar for both breeds. And she believes each of their respective temperaments compliment the other. I don't see it as unusual at all, but maybe a breeder can comment?[/B]


It's not unusual, really. I just looked at the AMA list and four of the eleven breeders listed for California also breed (and show) yorkies. Honestly, I'm not sure where this thread went so off-topic (and to the OP, i apologize!) but if a breeder is reputable, there shouldnt' be any concerns about them being passionate about more than one breed. That's my opinion, anyway! I know there is talk about 'red flags' being thrown up in regard to breeders selling more than one breed of pup but that really is a separate issue. (more like the reputable vs. non-reputable breeders issue)


----------



## nici thompson

I think Cherub is reputable.....Dale is very helpful and considerate (first hand). I also know someone personally who bought a girl pup from them, and were pleased with her.


----------



## Tina

One thing you might keep in mind is that the Kennel names are different for the Cherub Maltese and the Touche Japanese Chin. Dale isn't trying to pull anything. 
We can't name names here, it isn't fair. It's people you would not have heard of. I know of 5 breeders who are reputable that show and breed both Yorkie's and Maltese. They are successful and are passionate to both breeds. Is it more expensive for them, yes it is. They learn one breed and get intrigued by another and want to learn about that breed. That is how Judges become Judges. They must show so many different breeds for them to be able to judge those breeds. It takes a long time. :back2topic: 

Tina


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (Coco @ May 20 2009, 01:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778654


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ May 20 2009, 12:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778645





> QUOTE (Coco @ May 19 2009, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778642





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ May 19 2009, 11:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778640





> QUOTE (Coco @ May 19 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778634





> QUOTE (JMM @ May 19 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778626





> It is not that unusual for a breeder to have 2 breeds. Maltese and Yorkies are commonly seen in the same kennel. I have a friend who breeds labs and beagles...and is very reputable. Showing and breeding 2 breeds does not indicate the breeder is not responsible. You have to go further and do more homework.[/B]


I just know my breeder is so involved in breeding and showing her Maltese, as well as being involved in rescues in her area, that she has no time to show or breed other breeds. I'm not interested in more homework, but thanks for the advice. I'll just take your word for it. Seems to me that most of the really great Maltese breeders are only interested in one breed. If that's not so of some, so be it.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I've also seen many show breeders who are reputable who are involved in more than one breed. As long as they are contributing in a positive way to whatever breed they happen to have, then hey, more power to them. Personally, i have my hands full with maltese!
[/B][/QUOTE]



Who, Stacey? I'm curious.
[/B][/QUOTE]

There are multiple breeders that I show with in california who are actively involved in more than one breed. As I think Tina said, having yorkies and maltese are common.
[/B][/QUOTE]

But whom? Stacey, I could have shown Coco, but more likely than not, I would not have won. I'm not into that at this point. She's spayed anyway, so it is really a moot issue. I'm just curious which of the good, reputable Maltese show breeders show more than one breed? Do they win? Anyone can show a dog, doesn't mean they'll be successful with it. Do they have multiple dogs of the same breed at one show so so their points are against their own dogs? I'm really curious, as the breeders with which I'm aware only show one breed. Sound extremely expensive and time consuming to me. I know from having shown horses how much all this can cost.  I don't mean to sound like I know all Maltese breeders. I certainly don't. I'm just very curious, as I am sort of aware of the cost of breeding, travel, handling, advertising, etc, of showing. Just showing a dog does not make their breeding practices successful or particularly good. That is NOT directed by any means. It is just a question. This is a very informative thread for me. I guess I have strayed off the original topic, but I'm very curious about this.
[/B][/QUOTE]

*Coco: *This has strayed way off topic. If you are interested in the topic of how many Maltese breeders show/breed multiple breeds, it would be best for you to start a thread on that topic. Thanks.


----------



## MaryH

QUOTE (Coco @ May 20 2009, 01:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778654


> But whom? Stacey, I could have shown Coco, but more likely than not, I would not have won. I'm not into that at this point. She's spayed anyway, so it is really a moot issue. I'm just curious which of the good, reputable Maltese show breeders show more than one breed? Do they win? Anyone can show a dog, doesn't mean they'll be successful with it. Do they have multiple dogs of the same breed at one show so so their points are against their own dogs? I'm really curious, as the breeders with which I'm aware only show one breed. Sound extremely expensive and time consuming to me. I know from having shown horses how much all this can cost.  I don't mean to sound like I know all Maltese breeders. I certainly don't. I'm just very curious, as I am sort of aware of the cost of breeding, travel, handling, advertising, etc, of showing. Just showing a dog does not make their breeding practices successful or particularly good. That is NOT directed by any means. It is just a question. This is a very informative thread for me. I guess I have strayed off the original topic, but I'm very curious about this.[/B]


Since it seems that you MUST have a name, how about Pat Keen? She breeds well-known winning Maltese under the Richilieu kennel name and well-known winning lhasas under the Hylan Shotru name. Lots of breeders breed, show and win with multiple breeds. How about Stump, the Sussex Spaniel who won Best in Show at Westminster this year ... he was bred by the Clussexx kennel. They breed well-known winning Clumber Spaniels and Sussexx Spaniels.

I guess I'm missing the connection between number of breeds and costs. If someone owns 10 dogs, 5 of one breed and 5 of another, and shows both breeds how is that more expensive and time consuming than owning 10 of one breed and showing only that breed?

And missing the point about who they are showing against. To me it would seem that a person breeding and showing only one breed has a greater opportunity to build an entry than a person who is breeding and showing in multiple breeds.

One of the greatest assets in a successful breeding program is a breeder who understands genetics. And genetics applies across all breeds. I don't think breeding only one breed makes for a better, smarter, more responsible or more loving, caring breeder. Heck, that would be like saying to our kids that they can only ever play one sport.

MaryH


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Thank you everyone for the lively discussion. It is really helpful to hear everyone's opinions and rationale. For what it is worth, I am not interested in showing except maybe agility if the dog shows an aptitude. I enjoy the grooming and training process and am self-employed so I have time to do both. I plan on having a velcro furbaby and my lifestyle fits that for a pet (not show or breeding) Maltese. LOL The only competitions I'm involved in are quilting related...

I put Maggie down this morning. It has been an emotional week and I still have to help my 6-year-old work through her loss when she gets home from school in a few hours. :smcry: 

I have done additional research beyond my post on this forum. It sounds to me like Dale is a reputable person who is not running a BYB or puppymill program. For someone looking for a pet (not show or breeding) dog it isn't as easy as you think to find the right pup. This is why people buy from the "neighborhood breeder" and pet stores.

We don't live in an area that has that many reputable Maltese breeders with pups available right now. We are willing to make the drive to TX to avoid having to stress the dog to the rigors of shipping. For us, this particular dog is perfect because he is 9 mos. old and is already litterbox trained (a plus with harsh Iowa winters.) We also avoid the super delicate puppy stage - great for a mom with a 6-year-old in the house! We get to start on training right away and I've been researching grooming requirements, etc. The breeder is knowledgable and honest and we can afford the price including the travel arrangements. For us this is the one. :thmbup: I hope I can participate more on the forum in the future even though we won't be a showdog family.

Thank you again!
Miki
Marion, IA


----------



## ilovemymaltese

First, I'm so sorry for your lost of Maggie. :bysmilie: That sounds like a great plan! I'm so excited for you! 
You should stick around here, most of us don't have "show dogs" just pets. And you'll learn so much here!


----------



## aggiemom99

:grouphug: Miki, :grouphug: I am so sorry for what you had to go through today with Maggie, bless your heart. :crying 2: I live in Texas and hope you have a great trip to get whatever maltese you decide upon! I have two Texas breed maltese that are not show dogs but my pets whom I love dearly.

I hope your new baby helps to heal you and your family's heart. Please post pics when you get your new baby! :heart: 

WELCOME TO SM!! :welcome1:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Miki,

I'm sure that today was extremely emotional and my heart goes out to you. :smcry: 

I know that you will be happy with the new puppy. He sounds perfect for your family. Good luck on your trip to Texas, and please post pictures of your new furbutt when you get back. :biggrin: 

This is a wonderful forum full of friendly and caring people. You will find lots of advice when you need it and lots of support when you need it. Most of us are not involved with showing although we do have some that are. Mostly, we just love our spoiled maltese and enjoy discussing them and sharing pictures with other Maltese moms and dads.

Please post and join in our "fun". :Welcome 2: 

Lynn, Lacie and Tilly

And, btw, I know exactly where Marion is. Not too far from Waverly. Went by it a lot on my way down to the airport in Cedar Rapids. And, you're so right about having a furbutt trained to do his/her potty indoors during the winters.


----------



## mysugarbears

I'm so sorry that you had to get Maggie put down. :grouphug: :smcry: :grouphug: 

:Welcome 4: i'm sure you'll learn alot from this site, i know i sure have. I can't wait to hear all about your new fluffbutt and see pictures we love pictures here. Have a safe trip when you go to Texas and pick up your new baby.


----------



## SicilianRose

My condolences regarding your dear and sweet Maggie. I wanted to welcome you to SM and congratulations on you getting a Maltese.


----------



## maggieh

My sympathies on the loss of your beloved Maggie. I hope the new little one who will soon be coming home with you helps fill the hole in your heart! :grouphug: Welcome to the special group of people owned by a wonderful Maltese.


----------



## coco

I'm so very sorry about your Maggie. It's so very difficult to lose one of our beloved pets. Good luck with your new addition. Please share pics when you return from Texas. I'm sorry about straying off topic on your thread. One thing just led to another. Sometimes that happens around here. LOL! Anyway, welcome and best of luck to you.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

:shocked: I'm so sorry about your furry friend. I hope your new baby brings you only joy and love. :wub: 

There are very few members here who show or breed Maltese. We are mostly a group of Maltese Mommies and a few Daddys. There are also a few who are involved in Maltese rescue and often have amazing stories for us.

We have all been through the 'new puppy' times and will try to help with any feeding or grooming, etc., questions that may come up. We even have as members some involved in Vet medicine who can help with problems until you can get to your vet in an emergency. So stick around and let us get to know you and your new furbaby.  
Dee


----------



## baylee

Never mind


----------



## Maslen Maltese

I had a horrible experience regarding dogs I received from Dale & jane Martenson and Rick Wilson--they all co-breed together with some guy from Gumwood...something about co-owning some kennel together in Oklahoma. I would highly advise speaking with their vet regarding the amount of dogs they have and actually going into their kennel to see how the adults are kept--not the front "show room" so to speak where they let you see puppies. Personally, I would never buy, sell to or let any of my dogs back in their care.


----------

